# at what age is 1st estrus



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Vixen said:


> I plan on getting both of my pups fixed as they are mutts amd not show dogs, however, becaise they recently recovered from being severely sick with parvo, my vet wants us to wait. I was wondering at what age a poode usually goes into heat for the first time. Her dad is a 60lb standard (mom is 9lbs) but she is the size of a smaller miniature and is very fine boned and still has some growing to do. Her growth has slowed dramatically but that may have more to do with her being sick than her normal growth patterns. I have heard large breed and tsmall breeds go into heat at different ages so I'm not sure which she falls under.


I am not sure either, but Standards usually have their first season at around nine months of age. I tell family's who get my pups eight months for the girls and fourteen for the boys are good ages to get them altered.


----------

